# March TinBoats.Net Nike+ Challenge



## Jim (Mar 1, 2008)

25 miles


----------



## bcritch (Mar 1, 2008)

20 miles


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Bcritch What you do take the senor for a test drive lol. j/k man :lol:




Yours must have a layer of dust on it? 8) :wink:


----------



## SMDave (Mar 3, 2008)

Questions: Can I just place my sensor in the shoe with my iPod relatively far away? I will be doing most of my running during lax practice (Mon-Sat, probably around 3 miles every day). But I am not going to carry my iPod around lol. Is it ok to leave in the backpack off to the sidelines or is that too far? Second, do I need Nike shoes? And lastly, can it be an iPod touch or iPod mini, or does it HAVE to be the nano? 

Sorry if these questions have been answered before.


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2008)

SMDave said:


> Questions: Can I just place my sensor in the shoe with my iPod relatively far away? I will be doing most of my running during lax practice (Mon-Sat, probably around 3 miles every day). But I am not going to carry my iPod around lol. Is it ok to leave in the backpack off to the sidelines or is that too far? Second, do I need Nike shoes? And lastly, can it be an iPod touch or iPod mini, or does it HAVE to be the nano?
> 
> Sorry if these questions have been answered before.



nano only, I pod has to be near.


----------



## SMDave (Mar 3, 2008)

Then I'm out


----------



## bcritch (Mar 3, 2008)

Jim said:


> Fishin NJ said:
> 
> 
> > Bcritch What you do take the senor for a test drive lol. j/k man :lol:
> ...



My treadmill is right next to my desk. I started walking this afternoon while I was on a conference call.Five Minutes later they started asking me questions and I never got back on the treadmill. I'll try it again tomorrow.


----------



## bcritch (Mar 3, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> :-({|= :-({|= :-({|= LETS GO MAN UP :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Na its all good!!!



BTW what happened to that 24 hours to post the runs :?: :?: :?: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jim (Mar 4, 2008)

bcritch said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Fishin NJ said:
> ...




I was actaully refering to NJ on this one! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bcritch (Mar 4, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Bcritch, What do you mean?
> 
> 
> It can take up to 24hrs for your runs to post as per Nike, but they do sometimes post faster with in a hour or so. Weird but I guess there system gets allot of traffic.




I started the run and then had to stop. I thought I would run again within the hour and my total for the day would show. I thought I had 24 hours to complete my second run before it would show up on the site. My luck my .25 showed within the hour.


----------



## bcritch (Mar 4, 2008)

Jim said:


> bcritch said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



I saw that you had my back after I posted this :lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks


----------



## bcritch (Mar 4, 2008)

Jims off to a great start. You'll hit that 25 mark in two weeks.


----------



## bcritch (Mar 4, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> :-({|= :-({|= :-({|= LETS GO MAN UP :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Na its all good!!!



I'll man up for today. I wanted to hit 2 miles on my walk/run this morning. I hit the wall at the one mile mark. Knees and shines were were starting to hurt pretty good. Man I'm out of shape


----------



## Jim (Mar 4, 2008)

bcritch said:


> Fishin NJ said:
> 
> 
> > :-({|= :-({|= :-({|= LETS GO MAN UP :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Na its all good!!!
> ...




I feel you pain, Same thing happened to me when I started. Take it slow.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 4, 2008)

Im not even in it and i want to talk smack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bcritch (Mar 4, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> See now its getting good, the smack has begun to be spoken and the race is on.



I don't think I'm ready to start talking smack this month. Maybe next month :lol: :lol:


----------



## bcritch (Mar 4, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> ICE ICE & MORE ICE, make sure your are stretching good prior and after work outs, and ice them knees and shins down when completed. Take it slow @ first, or you will be out of the game fast!! Shin splints suck!!!
> 
> Here is a good site for some general info
> 
> www.runnersworld.com



Thanks. I had shin splints in Boot Camp. They sucked


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 4, 2008)

Eat a banana afterwards. The potassium will help to ease/eliminate muscle cramps. At the end of most of the orienteering competitions (anywhere from 3k-7k) there are usually bananas waiting for the competitors. :wink:

Checkout this link out from _Southern Michigan Adventure Club_ and the article from _Orienteering North America_. Scroll to the bottom of the page and checkout the _If I Only Knew..._ articles concerning injuries & running, etc. 

https://www.smacworld.com/new/index.php?p=pages/INJURY_CHRONICLE/INJURY_CHRONICLE.htm


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 4, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> JD BAITS can sponser the nike + tinboats running team, lol, we need new running suits, when can we expect them. :wink:



im not sponcering a bunch of slackers.................. MOVE IT, MOVE IT MOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SLACKERS


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 5, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> take some of the profits from your .com and join the club, put down the pizza, repeat put down the pizza



Im thinking of it, but ill never put the pizza down!!!


----------



## bcritch (Mar 8, 2008)

I finally got back on the treadmill today. My shins were hurtin a bit so I took a few days off. I only walked today but I completed almost 2 miles and walked for 30 minutes. Slowly but surely I move along


----------



## bcritch (Mar 19, 2008)

I finally got a pair of good walking sneakers. I got a pair of Asics, man what a difference from my high top basketball sneaks when it comes to walking. No more pain in the Shins :lol:


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2008)

Good call on the Asics..Those were the most comfortable shoes I ever had.


----------



## SMDave (Mar 19, 2008)

Asics are my running shoes right now. I love them! I have the 1130's, cheap as hell but comfortable as.... can't think of an analogy right now but they are great to run in! They really help in lacrosse when we have to run the track as opposed to the turf or field. UnderArmour Metal cleats for me  

But yes, these Asics are better than Nike Shox IMO (I had Nike Shox last year).


----------



## SMDave (Mar 19, 2008)

By the way I haven't been running for the past week, I have just been doing pushups during the running because I got tendinitis in the knee last Thursday. The pain is pretty incredible :shock:


----------



## bcritch (Mar 27, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Jim has the lead and has taken this race. I wish could have given him a fair race but do to a foot injury earlier this month I have been out of the race since. Finally just now starting to feel up to trying to start back up again.
> 
> 
> Congrats Jim :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: \/ \/ \/




Nice job Jim :beer: 

Fishin NJ, I though you were holding out on posting your runs. Hope you feel better. I haven't walked this week due to a sore heel. I don't know what happened to it but it sure does hurt :x


----------



## Jim (Mar 27, 2008)

bcritch said:


> Fishin NJ said:
> 
> 
> > Jim has the lead and has taken this race. I wish could have given him a fair race but do to a foot injury earlier this month I have been out of the race since. Finally just now starting to feel up to trying to start back up again.
> ...



What kind of heel pain are you having?


----------



## bcritch (Mar 28, 2008)

Jim said:


> bcritch said:
> 
> 
> > Fishin NJ said:
> ...



The bottom of my heel hurts when I walk or put pressure on it. My last walk was almost two miles outside. Not sure if walking on the concrete sidewalks hurt it or not. This getting old stuff stinks :lol:

I'm going to walk today or maybe Sunday. I want at least 10 miles this month.


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2008)

Does it go away after awhile? Does it hurt most after sitting for awhile or maybe first thing in the morning when you get up?


----------



## bcritch (Mar 28, 2008)

I notice the pain throughout the day but now that you mention it I do notice the pain more after sitting for a while especially after I get up and walk around.


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2008)

bcritch said:


> I notice the pain throughout the day but now that you mention it I do notice the pain more after sitting for a while especially after I get up and walk around.



You might suffer from Plantar Fascitis...I do/did. It sucks. You have flat feet?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plantar_fasciitis

Let mek now if this sounds like you too. Man it was horrible. got it in both feet. Came on out of nowhere a few years ago. It was a rico-suave pair of shoes I wore for work that did it.


----------



## bcritch (Mar 28, 2008)

When I went to fleet feet for my new sneaks the girl said I had low arches. I did get the arch supports for the Acis and I'm going to wear them around the house more than my shoes. Thanks for the info.


----------



## bcritch (Mar 31, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Oh boy its a fight to the finish. :shock: :wink:
> 
> Less then 9 hours to go, lets go rack them miles up.



I didn't think you would see that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bcritch (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm trying to get to 10 miles for the month. My feet are killing me but I think I have one more mile in me.


----------



## bcritch (Mar 31, 2008)

Sounds like that foot is feeling better. 8) Hope it holds up for you tonight!


----------

